# Elapsed Time blinking/flashing



## Peter Forum (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi,
while recording video recently ( 5d mk3, 1920 25 ALL-I, 32 gig f2f card with 8 gig remaining) the elapsed time indicator started to blink/flash. This happened on 2 occasions, both times about 7 mins into a clip. I haven't been able to repeat it and I can't find ref to it anywhere. Any one got any idea what it means please?
Thanks.
Peter


----------



## wyldeguy (Oct 27, 2014)

Couple of possibilities here.
1. The card doesn't have a fast enough write speed. But since you couldn't replicate I would say not the issue.
2. Possible that there was data still on your card marked for overwrite from a previous use. If you have done a full format and you haven't had the problem since then I'd say that was the problem. It is always recommended to do a full format before filming for this reason.


----------



## Peter Forum (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply wyldguy but can't be. I always format before shooting and the cards are fast, either read/write 120/60 or 150/80, happens on both. At pres I button off and start new file, no probs yet but I must find out what the issue is. Help!


----------



## wyldeguy (Oct 29, 2014)

It could have been that your camera was too hot. If the sensor is overheating then it will shut down the video to let the sensor cool. If you were in an area where the outside temperature was close to the upper operating limit of the camera then having the sensor on and capturing video could have pushed it to a temperature that would cause a safety shutdown to prevent damage to the sensor. Any chance you were somewhere hot or in direct sun for a long time?


----------



## Peter Forum (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi again!, I did wonder about that, as the cam does get quite hot after shooting for an hour or so, but this happens even if it's the first file to be shot, it's happened a couple of times since too. I'll have to contact Canon and see what they say, and I will post an update too. Oh and btw, in my first question here I refer to a f2f card, Damn auto correct! It should read CF card, but I guess you worked that out...
Peter


----------



## Peter Forum (Oct 29, 2014)

Ha! The solution! The blinking simply indicates that the file is approaching its 4gb limit. The mk3 (unlike the mk2) will shoot for up to 30 mins non stop, but this will be parcelled into 4gb files. No action is required when the file reaches its limit, a new file will be created with an (allegedly) seamless transition.
Peter


----------

